# a quick question



## Thorska (Jun 9, 2008)

hi there guys, 1st time poster on these forums and thought i'd introduce myself quickly first

my name is Dan, im a student from south-east england going into studying zoology, recently got into mantids when my local pet shops started getting them in and fell for them straight away, my first being a S. Lineola which unfortunatly didn't last long due to getting it as a sub-adult and a bad molt into adulthood, however i am now keeping a male adult P. Paradoxa, and (estimated) L3 P. Paradoxa of currently unkown gender, im also keeping 3 L3 G. Gongylodes and currently also looking after my girlfriends adult female P. Wahlbergii

right, now that thats out the way  

1st question is that i had kept the P. Paradoxa's together for a little while thinking that they would be fine together despite size difference, however i came home one day to find the smaller one half eaten  i managed to get the larger one to let go but the small one had already lost the "forearm" of it left raptorial leg, and also its front left walking leg, he hasn't shed since i've had him and im wondering wether the damage will affect it, or wether he'll be able to regrow the lost limbs over time?

2nd question is that the P. Paradoxa thats now an adult only shed earlier today, how long should i leave it until he is safe to handle? (i want to get photo's of him)

thanks for your time!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2008)

Thorska said:


> hi there guys, 1st time poster on these forums and thought i'd introduce myself quickly firstmy name is Dan, im a student from south-east england going into studying zoology, recently got into mantids when my local pet shops started getting them in and fell for them straight away, my first being a S. Lineola which unfortunatly didn't last long due to getting it as a sub-adult and a bad molt into adulthood, however i am now keeping a male adult P. Paradoxa, and (estimated) L3 P. Paradoxa of currently unkown gender, im also keeping 3 L3 G. Gongylodes and currently also looking after my girlfriends adult female P. Wahlbergii
> 
> right, now that thats out the way
> 
> ...


Welcome, did you register in the intro section? good good, From OHIO!

Some people say the parts grow back, I say they don't! But as long as it can get around and eat, it will probably be ok. second, you can handle it two days or when it starts eating again after a molt. It will not want to be bothered before that. I would love to have a violin ooth if you get that far. If keeping them together, make sure they have plenty to eat, that way they won't be tempted, even then they can't be trusted!


----------



## mrblue (Jun 9, 2008)

hello dan

if the damaged p.paradoxa is only L3 then by adult it should have regenerated the lost bits of limb. you can do a search through the forum for some more replies/examples of this. however this is assuming he manages to get about ok, and also catch food with the one arm, though this is certainly a very real possibility (i have seen mantids soldier through an instar with the use of only one catch arm). it will probably be the runt of the group as it will take longer to moult than the healthier ones. as for question two, i guess its up to you as i dont think there is any set amount of time. i imagine leaving it a day would probably be fine, though i would leave it a couple of days if you want to be on the safe side. good luck, be sure to post the pics up here when youve got them!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else noticing but the ones with the one good arm usually are well able to catch their prey and eat it too. I have a couple like that right now, and as long as I don't rush them they find the crickets and are able to hold them and eat! But as Mr. Blue said, they take much longer to molt this way.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome to the forum! did you get the g.gongylodes from your petshop?


----------



## Thorska (Jun 10, 2008)

yes i did, got them all my mantids so far from the local pet shop, a bit more expensive then buying online, but the shop is run by a friend and i like to help out, plus he's usually able to get some pretty cool stuff in, like the g. gongylodes

EDIT: oh, forgot to mention, the small p.paradoxa that lost his limbs has no problem catching the fruit flys with one arm, so im glad to hear that he's going to be ok by adulthood, he's been this way for quite a long time, infact the other p.paradoxa shed twice in the time that i've had them and he hasn't shed at all, despite being younger. Thanks for the help!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2008)

What temp do you keep the gongoles at?


----------



## Thorska (Jun 11, 2008)

got a decent heat mat and bulb for them, usually around 30-35oC during the day, i turn it off at night and then it drops to standard room temps, got a bearded dragon as well as the mantids so the room temp is usually quite high anyway, around 25oC


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 12, 2008)

Love Beardies  Glad that the little guy has a chance. Please update us.


----------

